
Spaces vs. tabs, SQL vs. NoSQL, vim vs. emacs – what's hot - ssb006
https://www.rockset.com/blog/developer-pulse-5-things-developers-love/
======
NotSammyHagar
sql, spaces, emacs, la croix. Who cares about js.

